# New toy!!!!



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

I picked up a play boat on CL this morning. I can't wait to get wet with this bad boy! 

Anyone else here do any whitewater/play boating?

Dagger Medeival freestyle/play/whitewater boat

http://www.outdoorreview.com/mfr/dagger/kayaks/PRD_78736_2992crx.aspx


----------

